# What did you do with your yarn today?



## Granny Wrangler (Nov 24, 2011)

It's March 1st in NC. Beautiful 70's weather with a light wind. (This is not typical weather. )

Yarn club went outside. We made a kite. :-D


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, that looks so nice. It's -13 degrees here with a wind chill of -21, lots of snow and overcast. What did I do with my yarn? I knit a warm wool sock.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I took my knitting to work and it stayed in a bag all day without seeing any action. Poor yarn ..


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

As it is 80 degrees, sunny, with a light breeze here, I sat outside on the patio and worked on the legs of my two st a time toe up socks on one needle in a Shadow Rib pattern....Ah, but the weekend will bring cold weather again...also planted carrots and did some weeding today...


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is 29 degrees, overcast and still snowing here. After shoveling the driveway, I made a cup of coffee and continued working on my sons hat. It is a little over half way done. It was a very lazy day here!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Looked at it and made promises.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am still working on my St Patrick's Day scarf. Did 9 rows before cats started attacking the yarn. Hopefuly will get more done tonight


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Started knitting fingerless mitts for my daughter - she does not like too much wool in the yarn so am going to try these with mohair yarn. It is actually sunny but cold and no rain at the moment!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I practiced cables..now onto the actual project...


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Since you brought it up, it's 80 degrees in Lexington, SC. I haven't touched yarn today. Maybe this evening after a meeting.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I brought my knitting bag into the living room and I've never opened it! - the cat wanted me to play with her most of the day


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sunny and pleasant in AZ. I finished my scarf for thr swap and then frogged it. On to Plan B!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


Thats so cute. You did a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

It is in the 50's and windy here in New Mexico. I took my yarn to work, but wasn't able to play with it. And received some new yarn which was promptly hidden in a box in the entry closet.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

first, I had to hold onto both my scarf and my knitting bag; wind blowing hard here in West Texas (nothing new here) then I sat at the doctor's office for 2 1/2 hours, NOT kidding...but got in lots of knitting while waiting.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Changed my mind on a baby sweater as the one I was working on was giving me problems. Been in a panic mode since Monday as I am playing beat the coming baby. Need to get this outfit finished before he arrives. Spent most of the day looking for a nother pattern and think I have found it. So at work started working on it. I am off tomorrow and Saturday. I plan on not touching it until I get my house in order tomorrow and then I can sit on my butt working on this sweater all day Saturday. Phew!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It was a shorts and flip-flop day here at the beach, a blustery day though. I managed to knit two rows but I did not make a kite. lol


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I learned to front and back post crochet stitch! It was fun


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

My needles had an almost finished hat attached to a cat's mouth that was racing through the rooms with the ball wound under, through, and around tables. Needless to say, kitty has steered clear of Mama for the remainder of this day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This was my day to knit with a friend and snack and drink wine. I am working on a little square project and managed to get 3 done today. YEAH...... Sad thing is I really need to spend all of tomorrow with mom so no knitting till the basketball play off game at 6.... That will be so exciting, I probably should leave needles in the bag, but I won't. There is a hockey game at 10 PM on TV. That sounds like dedicated knitting time to me........ (Oh, I did manage to get a dab of chocolate on one of the squares.... The count may be down to two if I can't spot clean it....)


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


Cindy, nice work on that hood. Don't you love making little ones clothes. I sure do. I'll have to try rehooding. I just didn't think about it. But if you did it I guess it can be done.
Nice.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Working on the Swell scarf.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.
> ...


I was having trouble with the hood on my granddaughters sweater too. It was looking far too big. I'm going to try adding a collar instead as she already has a lot of hooded sweaters. I will have to make up my own pattern for the collar.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

It snowed today. The school buses were cancelled. I started on a scarf for my friend made from mini mochi. Had to frog. Love the colour and the feel of the yarn but difficult to frog.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm knitting my yarn into a sweater for Mother. I made it to the bottom of the armholes. Hopefully I'll finish the back today.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

finished a pair of socks, worsted weight and now making a scarf with the rest of the yarn left over from my swap package....thanks Diane....


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I did some knitting on my KAL for Bernat. I'm soooooo far behind, but I'm collecting the clues so I don't have to rush to much.
Starfire


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well since it is -22 F plus winds, I am not in the mood to be blown away. So instead, I cleaned up the house and waited for hubby to come home from grocery shopping. While cleaning up, I was listening to Good Morning America and stopped only to watch the horrible tornadoes in the US. Worked on a blanket that I am crocheting for my son's friend's new baby born on February 29, making her a leap day baby. Am disappointed in myself for not finishing sooner but such is life. The baby is healthy, has loads of dark hair and big brown eyes. Can,'t believe that my son's friend is a now a father....seems not that longer ago they were tinkering on the car in the garage!! but alas now they are 30 years old and no longer little boys. Hmmmm!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

post a picture when you are finished.....


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

The weather was 86 degrees hot and very humid turned on the air conditioner to cool down and do some knitting both of my cats wanted to sit next to me.
Today was the second day of autumn and the weather is suppose to start getting cooler but that wont happen for another month or six weeks.
Looking forward to some cooler weather.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm nearly done on my latest project, I've got about 10cm left to knit... It's my own design and I can't wait to see if it has worked out as planned. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Here in the UK it was 10 degrees c. received my swap parcel with frilled yarn and managed to finish the scarf before bed. Looks great with grateful thanks to Karen x


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

In an effort to get ahead of things for the Spring Craft Show season (maybe I'm a little behind??) I have decided to take time during my lunch and make some flowers for hair clips. Here are some of my accomplishments for the day...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the flowers, another use for the ruffle scarf yarn. It was in the 70's and today I wasn't able to knit, so I just stared at my WIP everytime I walked by.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Very mild in the UK - not normal for March. After work I continued to knit dishcloths (I have learned so many new stitches and techniques that I was scared to try on 'real' projects - it's opened a whole new world for me) until it was time to go out...to help organise a friendship group (singles but not matchmaking) for us older people in the area. I wanted to join something like that and it didn't seem to exist so I was 'invited' to do something about it so I'm giving it a go. Wish me luck.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

love the flowers for hair clips....How much yardage does each take???? each made with the many types of ruffling yarn....my granddaughters would love those....


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

They are really lovely my niece Ami would love them, how do you make them I've never seen anything like them before.
Excellent job


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

It was rainy and snowy ( no accumulation), very chilly, then now I just looked out the window and there is some ground cover. Do have to shovel but still, Winter aint over yet!


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> love the flowers for hair clips....How much yardage does each take???? each made with the many types of ruffling yarn....my granddaughters would love those....


Each one takes about 2 yards and is 2 1/2 - 3 inches. If you are looking for the yarn, there is a great selection at http://www.beadadyxyarn.com
That is where I purchased the yarn you see in the pics. I have a bunch more, but have not tackled them yet.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is lovely. Is this a regular sweater with a hood attached or a hood specific pattern. Would you be willing to share the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> I'm nearly done on my latest project, I've got about 10cm left to knit... It's my own design and I can't wait to see if it has worked out as planned. The suspense is killing me!


welcome La Bergere! There has been talk that we did not seem to have a French connection, but I am sorry my own French is so rusty, and ancient, that I don't trust myself to try more than a 'bon jour!!' 
I am working on my second multi-directional, triangular scarf, using some USA/Turkish yarn I have been gifted- I am thrilled with the result.
p.s. We have been warned to expect a 'weather bomb' -to tie down all light objects, and keep inside in the gales expected, and keep tuned to the local radio in case of Civil Defence emergency. It is the same weather system that has caused the recent flooding in Australia, NSW.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Rhonda-may said:


> They are really lovely my niece Ami would love them, how do you make them I've never seen anything like them before.
> Excellent job


They are crocheted in a round, increasing from chain 5 first round, single crochet second round and then it gets complicated... if you understand the yarn, then, single crochet in the second space from the hook for the first part of the single crochet and in the next space for the second part of the single crochet in each stitch for the next round, then, same as last except for the second part you go into the second space, (this is like increasing) for that round, then it get worse and I am not sure I can explain it. I hope to made a video soon because I am not very good putting it into words since it is not regular crochet stitches.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

These are beautiful. Would you be willing to share the pattern? My g'daughter loves anything that goes in her hair and these would just be perfect.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

The flowers are beautiful and my granddaughters would love them for their hair too. I will watch for the pattern or link.
Our weather is in the 30'sF. March came in like a lamb with above average temps. I saw 3 robins yeaterday in the lawn. The chickadees and cardnials are singing. That is a sign of spring for me. I don't have any spring flowers to come up or I would be looking for the tiny shoots of green in the daffodils and tulips.
I am working on a KAL February sweater, a top down sweater for myself and 3 pink bolero sweaters for Easter. The wip's are near some of my favorite chairs. I knit on whatever project is near. Yesterday it was mostly my top down sweater.
I loved the pictures of the kite and the beautiful blue sky. Summer is just around the corner for us.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

SC - We had 76 and breezy but today cooler. Made preemie
twins chukkas and sox. Still need to make the toys to go with it.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I made a chemo cap. I am working on a Hello Kitty Chemo cap to donate for today's project.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

Far warmer than it should have been here (almost 80), and I did row 112 of the circular lace shawl I'm working on. (384 stitches) still about 80 rows to go, and they keep getting longer. I might still be working on this thing in JULY.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

80's in St. Pete. Beautiful day. Spent time in the dentist chair...blah. Cleaned up sewing room, looked for first knitted sock project (still can't find) and like Grandma Jan, looked at sweater and made promises. :0)


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I got snowed in and knit most of the day trying to perfect a knitted log cabin dishcloth. I lost the pattern with the picture on line but my friend is going to send it to me later today. It was very interesting but I am not happy with it yet. I will use it myself as it feels great. It may be my choice of colors that I don't like. I am not giving up as I love log cabins.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

YOWZA!!!! NOW they're knitting KITES??
what fun!!
:roll:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

It was in the low 70's in WNC so I took my yarn out on the front porch, sat in the rocker and enjoyed the unseasonably warm weather - am knitting a cowl for next winter.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

We did errands yesterday, started and finished man's toque.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I sat out on my patio and wound balls of yarn I am planning to use in my next project. I'm in NC too and it was absolutely beautiful. In like a lamb, out like a lion.


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been out for quite a bit of the day, but this afternoon and tonight I have done a few rows on my 'Summer Treat Cardigan, and then started a little hat for my new Grandchild due in ten and a half weeks. I've got the increasing done and am ready to start decreasing now. We'll be travelling tomorrow, so hopefully some more knitting time!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> My needles had an almost finished hat attached to a cat's mouth that was racing through the rooms with the ball wound under, through, and around tables. Needless to say, kitty has steered clear of Mama for the remainder of this day.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Very mild in the UK - not normal for March. After work I continued to knit dishcloths (I have learned so many new stitches and techniques that I was scared to try on 'real' projects - it's opened a whole new world for me) until it was time to go out...to help organise a friendship group (singles but not matchmaking) for us older people in the area. I wanted to join something like that and it didn't seem to exist so I was 'invited' to do something about it so I'm giving it a go. Wish me luck.


'Luck!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been working on a knitted poncho tonight while I was watching the Cricket. Australia and Sri Lanka were playing in a one day match and Sri Lanka won, therefore India have to go home and Australia and Sri Lanka play in the 3 finals to decide who wins the series.

It has been raining all day here in Sydney Australia, so therefore I didn't get outside much in the garden.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's cold in Arizona! My yarn went to the Vet. My dear Clarence had an operation. Knitting took my mind off the time. Pontuf went with me to give emotional support to me and his buddy. The surgery was a success ! Prayers answered.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

what type of yarn did you use for this adorable baby sweater?
patti


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I spent the day in craft stores and yarn shops!! Didn't have a chance to pick up my WIP but it was a wonderful day just the same. DS stayed with his Nan so I could have a day out, really did a lot for me, we will try this again sometime!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

So Granny Wrangler, what do you think the NC weather will be the week of March 18? We'll be vacationing on the outer banks -- im guessing cold by the ocean. Oh well -- enjoy your weather while you can! 

We have a winter advisory here, messy snow, rain, ice, thunder and up to 6"snow. Evening rush hour will be a mess -- glad I'm we're both retired and hoping the after-school wrestling meet will be cancelled because our beautiful teen-age granddaughter is scheduled to sing the national anthem.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

It rained in central PA and i stayed indoors. I am trying to learn double knitting, so I did some of that. I'm still not sure how to undo a mistake in this type of knitting.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I took myself to the local wool shop in the pouring rain and had a lovely time deciding on what to send my Swap partner. That meant sharing the joy so I came home with some for her and some for me. My wool pile is growing over there in the corner. 

I am making a little child's bed spread but got tired of squares so have sewn them in 4 rows of six squares (they are only 6" square) Now I am knitting long strips about 4" wide to sew inbetween the rows and it is looking good. It will fit a cot I think.

Here it is midnight and still pouring.


----------



## Knitwit21 (Jan 8, 2012)

I LOVE the kite. Your group sounds like so much fun! I finished knitting my first purse.... Love it but am afraid to felt . . Thanks for sharing the happy picture.


----------



## Knitwit21 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh we have to see a picture when you have time.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm working on my Craftsy Knit This Skywalker shawl by Laura Nelkin using Strring Theory hand dyed Blue stockinette yarn. Hoping to have off my needles in time for Dee's Alexandra Shawl KAL.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's cool here today in southcentral Kansas- 36 degrees but will warm up to about 50 (I hope). I am finishing up a sweater that I'm knitting for a class.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> first, I had to hold onto both my scarf and my knitting bag; wind blowing hard here in West Texas (nothing new here) then I sat at the doctor's office for 2 1/2 hours, NOT kidding...but got in lots of knitting while waiting.


 I, too, seem to spend more time waiting around in the MD office than I used to. Add that to the fact that I see the MD more often than I used to and today's longer wait times; so I use those built-in knitting hours. I've started carrying squares, even though I HATE putting them together. I've been known to cast on for a whole row plus and work some garter st border for a few rows and make the squares side by side to keep from having to put them together. I hate doing it that much!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Cold and snowy here in New Hampshire, and since I'm on school vacation, I did some knitting! I made a shamrock washcloth for my grandsons, and continued with a baby sweater set.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> My needles had an almost finished hat attached to a cat's mouth that was racing through the rooms with the ball wound under, through, and around tables. Needless to say, kitty has steered clear of Mama for the remainder of this day.


LOL. I can just picture it and it is hysterical!! Thanks for sharing. My yarn played leap frog most of the day; as in, "knit-frog-knit-frog".


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

snowed all day went to work with my yarn was able to cuddle it a bit and work it into a hat, then got home made dinner and worked on the second crocheted bag to be translated for pattern. then read a book and promised yarn we'd play today.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Granny Wrangler said:


> It's March 1st in NC. Beautiful 70's weather with a light wind. (This is not typical weather. )
> 
> Yarn club went outside. We made a kite. :-D


I wish I had a group like yours.

However, we would have been indoors - first snowstorm since the Halloween one.

Have fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It's cold in Arizona! My yarn went to the Vet. My dear Clarence had an operation. Knitting took my mind off the time. Pontuf went with me to give emotional support to me and his buddy. The surgery was a success ! Prayers answered.


dear Pontuf, is that Clarence in your Avatar? glad the op. went well!!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I, too, am in NC and on this gorgrous day I sat in the screened porch and knitted a lt. lilac baby sweater for a friend's first grand-daughter. It was very relaxing to hear the birds and voices outside!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

carolky said:


> Jean Keith said:
> 
> 
> > My needles had an almost finished hat attached to a cat's mouth that was racing through the rooms with the ball wound under, through, and around tables. Needless to say, kitty has steered clear of Mama for the remainder of this day.
> ...


Oh, Carolky, can I relate or can I relate! I've frogged the Big guy's hoodie sweater more times than I care to mention. AND THEN I went to the Lion Brand websidt to ask for help. 
The darned pattern had a cajillion CORRECTIONS! No wonder it wasn't working no matter how carefully I counted!
BAH!! HUMBUG!!! Oh, well, starting over this weekend with CORRECTED pattern. He'll get his hoodie SOMEDAY, just not on his birthday EIGHT DAYS AGO. Sigh....


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I walked to work and worked on knitting a scarf as I walked.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

80 degrees in Charlotte called for time outdoors, walking and cleaning the porch. Last night, knit four rows of a prayer shawl, then tinked all four rows and put it away!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

yarngranny..
Where in NC are you. I am looking for a yarn club/group. I am in Clayton.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Nothing yet. I just woke up and the first thing I do in the morning is check my emails. I start my day out right by checking KP.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> > first, I had to hold onto both my scarf and my knitting bag; wind blowing hard here in West Texas (nothing new here) then I sat at the doctor's office for 2 1/2 hours, NOT kidding...but got in lots of knitting while waiting.
> ...


Will you tell me more about how to do this - pm lauriejanesplace...


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

I picked up my UFO and did the front ribbing of a sweater. It was a good feeling to get so close to the finish. Maybe do that today.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I did 8 rpws on an afgan tthat I am making for my grandson in Tunesian Crochet.


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

It's 19 degrees in Portland, Maine and we got 10 inches of white fluffy snow. Very pretty but it covered up my St. Patrick's Day decorations I see a lepraucanuns hat in the snow.....ha ha ha


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

So sorry about your yarn. Hope you have better success than I did. Edith M


Pontuf said:


> It's cold in Arizona! My yarn went to the Vet. My dear Clarence had an operation. Knitting took my mind off the time. Pontuf went with me to give emotional support to me and his buddy. The surgery was a success ! Prayers answered.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not that warm here in CT. We missed the snow storm, but we had cold rain, then black ice.

So I started the Alexandra Shawl KAL. ANd after some help from others in the KAL, I am doing OK.

Want to go to the movies today and see Act of Valor. I am amazed at Navy Seals and the things they can do, willingly to protect us, Hope I don't cry to badly.
Keep knitting,
Linda


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, it's March 2nd now. I didn't look at the site yesterday....too busy. But both yesterday and today I worked on my 2nd sock....doing the heel flap now, will finish that up and get the heel turned today. I think the next pair I make I'm going to really try to learn doing two socks at the same time. We too have have unusual warm weather (72 deg yesterday). We live about 30 miles north of Branson, MO and it's all over the news that they were hit with a tornado and it went up hwy 76...the strip in town where all the theaters are located. This mornings news said one side of 76 is devasted...the other only slight damage or none at all. Those tornados are crazy.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


And it's beautiful!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I finished a mohair scarf for a friend in Az and mailed it today, then started a swiffer cover from cotton!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> I'm knitting my yarn into a sweater for Mother. I made it to the bottom of the armholes. Hopefully I'll finish the back today.


Such a loving son! You enjoy your mother. I just lost mine on Valentine's Day.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

It is foggy, damp and drizzly here in Northeast PA. It's gray and just plain ugly out. I just got home from driving students to school.  Now I have my coffee and KP. I'm currently working on a Lizard Ridge dishcloth. I have many wip's waiting for me too.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My day started at 6 am with a Nature call for my dog, Jack. Too early to get up so I went back to bed and turned on my TV. There was a movie on FX that sounded interesting and it was . It was called "I Am David". It was very interesting as it paralled my cousin's step son's story with a happier ending. While watching I knitted about 3 inches of a scarf for next Christmas and had my coffee. By movies end DS was up and about so it was time for breakfast and TP. The rest of the day will be laundry between knitting bouts. It's 9:30 and already 40.6 Degrees F. Edith M


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Fighting a bug I got. Terrible headache among other symptoms! Stitched together sailor dress parts - still not finished. Worked several rows on frilly scarf while waiting in car to pick up grandson from school.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Very mild in the UK - not normal for March. After work I continued to knit dishcloths (I have learned so many new stitches and techniques that I was scared to try on 'real' projects - it's opened a whole new world for me) until it was time to go out...to help organise a friendship group (singles but not matchmaking) for us older people in the area. I wanted to join something like that and it didn't seem to exist so I was 'invited' to do something about it so I'm giving it a go. Wish me luck.


I DO wish you luck! Singles of any age need a social outlet without the pressure of matchmaking! It's like a mission for you.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

tyratim said:


> In an effort to get ahead of things for the Spring Craft Show season (maybe I'm a little behind??) I have decided to take time during my lunch and make some flowers for hair clips. Here are some of my accomplishments for the day...


How do you make these? I'd love to do some for my daughter and granddaughter!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It's cold in Arizona! My yarn went to the Vet. My dear Clarence had an operation. Knitting took my mind off the time. Pontuf went with me to give emotional support to me and his buddy. The surgery was a success ! Prayers answered.


Great news! I'm glad everything went well, now the recovery time.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Dreary morning and after taking care of the kitties and DH knitted a few rows on my sweater. Will be sending out swap box today and when I get home will pick the needles up again. It's a perfect day for doing any needlework!
Enjoy!


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

It is suppose to be 80 degrees today in Columbus GA! YUCK! but, I have been working un a "pill-through" shawl for my daughter and I am commited to finish it soon!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Granny Wrangler said:


> It's March 1st in NC. Beautiful 70's weather with a light wind. (This is not typical weather. )
> 
> Yarn club went outside. We made a kite. :-D


It's below 30 here and a little icy still. Can't complain. We've had a very mild winter - - so far. Makes it sooo much easier to get to work

Headed to our condo in SC in a month or so for a short visit. I can't wait.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I started breast cancer pins, and worked on a hat order some more!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I am still working on my St Patrick's Day scarf. Did 9 rows before cats started attacking the yarn. Hopefuly will get more done tonight


What are you making for your St. Patrick's Day scarf?
My DH is Irish so we have to celebrate the day. I making an Green ruffle (Ballerina Glitz from ICE)


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I am still working on my St Patrick's Day scarf. Did 9 rows before cats started attacking the yarn. Hopefuly will get more done tonight
> ...


Okay. I made a promise to myself just today that I would not buy any more yarn for a while and use my stash UNTIL you gave me this great idea! :lol: However, this yarn is out of stock. Where can I get some? :lol: :-D


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, it was a glorious sunny day here in Arizona! We went to a movie but I also spent about an hour tinking. I worry about missing stitches if I ribbit! Probably no one would have noticed my mistake but I would have! So, today is onward marching stitches.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> Well, it's March 2nd now. I didn't look at the site yesterday....too busy. But both yesterday and today I worked on my 2nd sock....doing the heel flap now, will finish that up and get the heel turned today. I think the next pair I make I'm going to really try to learn doing two socks at the same time. We too have have unusual warm weather (72 deg yesterday). We live about 30 miles north of Branson, MO and it's all over the news that they were hit with a tornado and it went up hwy 76...the strip in town where all the theaters are located. This mornings news said one side of 76 is devasted...the other only slight damage or none at all. Those tornados are crazy.


Wow, that was close. So happy it missed you.
I really like the hat in your avatar; where can I find a pattern to make one?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I got snowed in and knit most of the day trying to perfect a knitted log cabin dishcloth. I lost the pattern with the picture on line but my friend is going to send it to me later today. It was very interesting but I am not happy with it yet. I will use it myself as it feels great. It may be my choice of colors that I don't like. I am not giving up as I love log cabins.


Can you tell me were I might find the pattern for this?

The weather has gone from T-shirts yesterday back to winter woolies today. I am working on a scarf which I want to finish before starting with the Alexander KAL.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, knits4charity! That's really scary and glad you are OK! Tornados are so scary--little to no advance warning. Branson is such a beautiful area.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Everyone is so busy on so many different projects...my weather is a cold 45 but no snow or wind. A perfect day to stay inside and catch up on some projects! I learned to spin on a spindle in a class last night and now I have homework!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


Love it Cindy!!!! Is there a pattern link you can share with us? LOL

Sheri


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Frogging the sleeves on a sweater knit in the 70's (That's the years)My Mom had this wonderful cardigan in storage and I loved it except the sleeves (Very puffy huge). It washed up beautifully so now I have both sleeves off and soaked the yarn and it came out quite nice for reknitting!

Well it will be 37 in Minneapolis...pretty out now but cloudy later. I think I rather be in NC tho...what beautiful skies! Like your kite too!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Granny Wrangler said:


> It's March 1st in NC. Beautiful 70's weather with a light wind. (This is not typical weather. )
> 
> Yarn club went outside. We made a kite. :-D


Is the kite is of yarn?
How cool~!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh! How cute.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I spun on a project gift for a friend. Knitted on a kimono sweater with my handspun. Don't know if I will have enough until I get the back finished. That's the problem with handspun. I usually try to spin at least 2# of a really nice fiber.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This was my day to knit with a friend and snack and drink wine. I am working on a little square project and managed to get 3 done today. YEAH...... Sad thing is I really need to spend all of tomorrow with mom so no knitting till the basketball play off game at 6.... That will be so exciting, I probably should leave needles in the bag, but I won't. There is a hockey game at 10 PM on TV. That sounds like dedicated knitting time to me........ (Oh, I did manage to get a dab of chocolate on one of the squares.... The count may be down to two if I can't spot clean it....)


I hope you were able to knit and count straight after the wine.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

What I have done today? Nothing yet but will go back to Clue #3 blocks for the Waverly KAL later on today.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Spent the afternoon frogging!! UGH...but I won't give up.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Worked on a baby dress. Frogged some until I understood the pattern.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, after a very wonderful fall/winter, Mother Nature dumped 8" + om the northern part of South Dakota, So I spent most of my time hoping there would be no more and looking for instructions for mittens and hats and pot holders., I have to start early,or the nittens and hats won't get done for next winter, But as we all said here, better all this snow now than in November!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been reading all the posts about dishcloths and decided to try one, now I'm hooked!!! Something I can actually finish and want to do again! I like the idea about practicing new stitches. 

Rhonda-may I adore your little goat with the cozy sweater!! Do you have a pattern for it? We're expecting kids (goat) in spring and I think it would be a great way to keep them warm.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I lovingly caressed its wonderful texture while trying to decide what to knit next!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got myself out of bed but the hat I'm starting for the ?(lost count) time is there beside me.Maybe I think it will finally knit itself. Have a good day.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:XD: Mom2grif--How about sending us some of that sunshine and warmth!! It is suppose to snow after noon. It's 20 someting here now. Brrrrrr. Sad thing is I can't use my left hand or arm for anything right now. Also makes it hard to type-so slow. I see the dr on March 13.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

It's in the 50's here in SW Missouri. Yesterday I looked at the sweater that only needs put together (which I hate doing) and then went out and bought yarn for a tea cozy. I've got to get that sweater together! lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :XD: Mom2grif--How about sending us some of that sunshine and warmth!! It is suppose to snow after noon. It's 20 someting here now. Brrrrrr. Sad thing is I can't use my left hand or arm for anything right now. Also makes it hard to type-so slow. I see the dr on March 13.


you have my sympathy, I have an arthritic spur on the left shoulder that can be quite a problem in the cold. waiting for an orthopaedics appointment...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Looked at it and made promises.


Me, too! ( It was in the 70's here in NE Kansas..and today, it is snowing!)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: Beautiful flowers for the hair clips!!


----------



## JackieWillis (Oct 1, 2011)

That is so cute!!!!! :thumbup: Would you share the pattern? It looks like One I used for my boys years ago Again so cute


----------



## JackieWillis (Oct 1, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


It's so Cute :thumbup: It looks like the same sweater I used for my sons long ago. Would you mind sharing the pattern?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Think I'll just shut up about what the temp is here in Arizona! On the other hand, you all can say the same thing to me in the summer when it's above 110! :O)


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Had to go to Toronto to my grandsons wedding so I,m afraid my knitting took a backseat for a few days.


----------



## scented orchid (Feb 11, 2012)

TinaOR said:


> I took my knitting to work and it stayed in a bag all day without seeing any action. Poor yarn ..


I tinkered and then finally gave up and unravelled my preemie baby blanket. Fourth attempt to try and make one with only the size measurements to go by. using selected stitch patterns. So not only was something unworked on but effort finally wasted. I have returned to knitting after several years gap and find myself to be a humble beginner.


----------



## impala (Apr 6, 2011)

My perfect puppy got my yarn this morning. Only took him 1 minute. What a scramble of a mess. Yesterday it was a Bamboo knitting needle. LOL Good thing a love him!!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

dish cloths, are so much fun....go on Ravelry ...there are so many patterns to choose from...dogs, paws, flowers of many varieties, alphabet letters, states ( all 50) butterflies, kitchen themes, apple, halloween ones, holiday ones..xoxoxoxo my personal favorite....yikes, too many to mention.....best knit out of 100% cotton and with smaller needles so design pops out at you....and the nicest thing is, that they are done in short time!!! Love doing them, especially for tuck ins for gift bags at Christmas time...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Granny Wrangler said:


> It's March 1st in NC. Beautiful 70's weather with a light wind. (This is not typical weather. )
> 
> Yarn club went outside. We made a kite. :-D


You've inspired us. We are going to fly a kite just as soon as the 40 mile winds calm down. Thanks for your beautiful pictures.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

I corrected the extra YO in the hat I'm working on.
Lilydragon: you have an EXTRA CLOSET???????? Wow!


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

I corrected the extra YO in the hat I'm working on.


----------



## cayennered (Sep 19, 2011)

Granny Wrangler said:


> It's March 1st in NC. Beautiful 70's weather with a light wind. (This is not typical weather. )
> 
> Yarn club went outside. We made a kite. :-D


Granny....where in NC are you??


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

k i give up. i'm a dummy. what is KAL & DH?? (dedicated hubby, perhaps? hehehe)


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Here in the UK it was realy warm yesterday.I walked my dog over the fields in a very thin jumper and body warmer,i ended up carrying the body warmer.Came home and finished a hat for a friend it was very close fitting with a chevron border round the face---very nice. She came over last night and it was a perfect fit, what a relief!!!

Today hasn't been as warm but still lovely and i needed a thin fleece today came home and started socks my son has asked for. WHAT was i thinking of cast on and realised the fine dark sock yarn i got is going to be murder to do with my old eyes, tried several of my specs on to see which magnified best. Realise i'm only going to be able to knit these in daylight thank goodness the days are getting longer


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i loved it...i shall do that next time...promises are a dollar a dozen, i'm sure.. yep, make promises, saves allot of time doing it that way...lololol


Grandma Jan said:


> Looked at it and make promises.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't get to do anything with my yarn today. I spent most of it going to a medical equip. place and getting a new walker for my 93 year old sister. She is in an assisted living place and just loves it. She's still really alert, but just needs help with her daily living. 
Hopefully I can do some knitting tomorrow.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

There are two projects looking at me...finishing up a bunny rabbit and half way done with a sweater for ME! Waiting on a storm that is to hit around here in a few hours...in Illinois!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

There are two projects looking at me...finishing up a bunny rabbit and half way done with a sweater for ME! Waiting on a storm that is to hit around here in a few hours...in Illinois!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine too! Sat in a dark bag and waited to go home.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Knitaddict said:


> I took my knitting to work and it stayed in a bag all day without seeing any action. Poor yarn ..


Mine too! Sat in a dark bag and waited to go home.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

molz said:


> It is suppose to be 80 degrees today in Columbus GA! YUCK! but, I have been working un a "pill-through" shawl for my daughter and I am commited to finish it soon!


YUCK???? Pls. send some here. Not that we have had a bad Winter. To tell the truth, it has been very good but Lady March is determined to make us remember what Winter is supposed to be. No snow, but cold.  I am at work, snow or no snow, cold or no cold, the work must get done. However, I am in the process of knitting a baby's bib - got the pattern off of KP -I believe it is called the Owl - can't remember. I am making it with the Sugar & Cream cotton. I am up to Row 51. Boy, for a little bib, it sure has a lot of rows. Do any of you ladies find you knit slower (not that I am that fast a knitter) as opposed to knitting with the other yarns? I find it a little tight on the needles. This is the first time I am knitting with it. I have crocheted with it before, but not knitted.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> k i give up. i'm a dummy. what is KAL & DH?? (dedicated hubby, perhaps? hehehe)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: U r funny. KAL - Knit Along.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I get the most knitting done in the summer when the hot Arizona weather drives me inside most of the day. Of course, it seems a wee bit strange to sit and knit when it over 100 degrees outside. Often, I have a fan on me to keep me cool enough.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

snow, but not cold, so it will melt. Knitted on a vest in front of the fire with a nice glass of wine, after working on quilts all day.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitting in front of a fireplace! What a wonderful mind picture that is! Calm and peaceful while being productive. Life is good!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I made a coin purse for my daughter


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

What did I do with my yarn? I'm working on a crocheted hat right now and have pulled it out seven times trying to understand a badly written pattern. :? It just doesn't make any sense and not being an expert crocheter it's a struggle. However my La Belle scarf is looking lovely. It's -15 here today my world in British Columbia. :lol:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just look at that Carolina Blue sky!! Overcast in north GA-tornado watch on, hope it dissipates, our little town hit hard just a year ago. Working on a "Green Lantern" sweater for grandson.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Funny you should ask. I spent a lot of time with my yarn this a.m. I started my roomba (robot vacuum cleaner) in my bedroom. I went to pick up my knitting, but stopped at the bathroom on the way there. The roomba beat me to the yarn. YES the yarn was entwined around and through, over and under the brushes and up and across the room. After untangling I had no time to knit. jinx


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> What did I do with my yarn? I'm working on a crocheted hat right now and have pulled it out seven times trying to understand a badly written pattern. :? It just doesn't make any sense and not being an expert crocheter it's a struggle. However my La Belle scarf is looking lovely. It's -15 here today my world in British Columbia. :lol:


I assembled the hat part of a scarf and hat set I knitted with cream color red Heart Soft yarn. I did a pattern of seed st. and the basket weave pattern. It turned out so good. I took pictures of the set for everyone to see. I also finished three Super long Stocking caps. They all were given away. But before I did i took pictures of all of them. I also yesterday finished a crocheted corner to corner baby blanket with the colors of mint, baby blue, and yellow. I took pictures of that one as well. I still have two one gigantic granny square blankets staring at me saying "finish me, finish me." I also have two knitted sampler blankets to work on as well. I have yet to work on for months on a shell stitch blanket that is in the colors of Pink, Purple, and white. Has to be the size of a queen-sized bed. Going on 6 years and still not done. I have it about a 4th finished in that time. Hmmm? Will it every get finished? Stay tuned. So, there is never a dull moment here in Milwaukee, Wisconsin.

Arleney1008 :-D :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Your pictures are beautiful, it's chilly, overcast, gray, breezy, damp, but no drizzle. that is south of Seattle. My yarn, I had to neglect it today, have too much other stuff to do, maybe tomorrow, hope so


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's been cold here in sunny Calif. Went to Michel's to look for yarn for the scarf swap, found some pretty yarn. Found a pattern for a lace scarf. Lost track of how many times I froged it. The count keeps coming out wrong. Been knitting for years but haven't done much lacework. Had trouble with row 1, figured that out. Then problems with row 2. Then on to row 3 problems again.good thing DH cooked dinner because I just kept frogging and starting over.

Started over this morning on a different pattern and guess what problems with the count again. Taking a break now reading KP. OH well going to give it another try. Wish me luck.

Maddie


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

love the kite idea...8" of snow fell yesterday today 35 out!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's beautiful here too... So Cal (NE of downtown Los Angeles); it's 71 degrees and the sky is blue. The evenings have been so nice with clear skies, that it's been fun watching the moon with Venus and Sirus near it. Such beauty!

I've not been knitting since the last day of January. I had a fire in my kitchen, which suffered most from smoke damage. I wasn't here when it happened, the electric stove (very old one) didn't go out when I turned it off. I've been cleaning and restoring ever since. There was much smoke damage, so the walls needed to be painted and everything re-carpeted. I get a new stove next week.

It's been a grind but, in effect, I had to do an early Spring Cleaning. I got rid of LOTS of "stuff"... including a huge trash bag of yarn (but, I still have a huge stash left). At first I couldn't see the "light" at the end of the tunnel...but, now... I can see the train approaching the station... not there yet, but soon.

Once EVERYTHING is done, and in place; I will resume my beloved knitting. I've a pair of socks to finish for my grandson (age 23), then I have three pair of adult-size sock to make, and a pair each for a youngster and her toddler brother. Oh... I've a baby blanket that needed to be done by April. Hope I meet that deadline... Baby due in April. I will be knitting my favorite teddy bear baby blanket. I may make it in pinks (as in the pattern's pic) or my fav is in pistachio: check out the link: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/merino5-bear-baby-blankt.html

Happy knitting everyone... I can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You know ladies/gents, I know this is off the beaten "yarn" path we are on right now, but last night as I was lying down Jessica-Jean came to my mind and I realized that I have not seen her on the forum for a while. Here I am again and she has come to my thoughts again. I sincerely hope she is well. We could lift her up in prayer. Just a thought. We are so accustomed to seeing someone all the time that when they are not there, we don't realize that they haven't been around for a while. It happens.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> It's beautiful here too... So Cal (NE of downtown Los Angeles); it's 71 degrees and the sky is blue. The evenings have been so nice with clear skies, that it's been fun watching the moon with Venus and Sirus near it. Such beauty!
> 
> I've not been knitting since the last day of January. I had a fire in my kitchen, which suffered most from smoke damage. I wasn't here when it happened, the electric stove (very old one) didn't go out when I turned it off. I've been cleaning and restoring ever since. There was much smoke damage, so the walls needed to be painted and everything re-carpeted. I get a new stove next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in the severe thunderstorm/tornado watch/warning area. Needless to day I'm staying in knitting baby caps. Temp out side is almost 70 but the air is thich enough to cut with a knife.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I was thinking that yesterday. 
Jessica-Jean..if you are listening..we are thinking of you.


crjc said:


> You know ladies/gents, I know this is off the beaten "yarn" path we are on right now, but last night as I was lying down Jessica-Jean came to my mind and I realized that I have not seen her on the forum for a while. Here I am again and she has come to my thoughts again. I sincerely hope she is well. We could lift her up in prayer. Just a thought. We are so accustomed to seeing someone all the time that when they are not there, we don't realize that they haven't been around for a while. It happens.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

duckie43 said:


> I'm in the severe thunderstorm/tornado watch/warning area. Needless to day I'm staying in knitting baby caps. Temp out side is almost 70 but the air is thich enough to cut with a knife.
> 
> Stay safe. I pray that the tornado does not touch down. They are devastating.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

shelindo said:


> I was thinking that yesterday.
> Jessica-Jean..if you are listening..we are thinking of you.
> 
> 
> ...


We will keep her in our prayers (literally). One never knows.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

The weather is not as pleasant here in Albuquerque; chilly & windy. Today I'm frogging my latest project. Just not quite right.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

cric... thanks for bring up that Jessica-Jean has not been in the forum, of late. I know this is the first time I've been in here since I had the fire in January.

I too hope that all is well with her; maybe she's on vacation... hoping.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> cric... thanks for bring up that Jessica-Jean has not been in the forum, of late. I know this is the first time I've been in here since I had the fire in January.
> 
> I too hope that all is well with her; maybe she's on vacation... hoping.
> 
> You are welcome. I hope she sees this and replies.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I actually drove past (PAST!!!) my yarn shop without stopping. I am so impressed with myself. We are about to get a terrible snowstorm and I drove past the yarn shop without stopping. You all know I have enough yarn to get me through an entire winter and yet: I drove past the yarn shop without stopping today. This is indeed a momentous occasion. I wish we had spellcheck. I think I just spelled momentous incorrectly.l


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

mernie said:


> I actually drove past (PAST!!!) my yarn shop without stopping. I am so impressed with myself. We are about to get a terrible snowstorm and I drove past the yarn shop without stopping. You all know I have enough yarn to get me through an entire winter and yet: I drove past the yarn shop without stopping today. This is indeed a momentous occasion. I wish we had spellcheck. I think I just spelled momentous incorrectly.l


No. It is correct. And congratulations on your self-control.
:wink: :wink:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I am really in la-la land today. I just posted this reply to the wrong place! I was supposed to be responding to an entirely different subject! Excuse me. I tried to delete it, but it was to late.


crjc said:


> mernie said:
> 
> 
> > I actually drove past (PAST!!!) my yarn shop without stopping. I am so impressed with myself. We are about to get a terrible snowstorm and I drove past the yarn shop without stopping. You all know I have enough yarn to get me through an entire winter and yet: I drove past the yarn shop without stopping today. This is indeed a momentous occasion. I wish we had spellcheck. I think I just spelled momentous incorrectly.l
> ...


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

mernie said:


> I am really in la-la land today. I just posted this reply to the wrong place! I was supposed to be responding to an entirely different subject! Excuse me. I tried to delete it, but it was to late.
> 
> 
> crjc said:
> ...


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

Well it's up to a grand 30 degrees here in the Berkshires (Massachusetts). We're about to go to our accountant and get our taxes done. My yarn has been living in its Vera Bradley home the last few days while I made a prototype suit jacket for me to wear to my son's wedding in May. The prototype looks pretty good in muslin with writing all over it.

The other reason the yarn is sleeping today is that there's a matter of a promise made 10 years ago that was ALMOST kept. Hmm. Finishing a crocheted lace jabot started then for our Shakespeare & Company. After it's done, I have to go further with another one I made eons ago so I can wear it at the wedding. Another layer of froufrou to add on. And matching cuffs. Picking up where I left off, maybe I see why it didn't get finished: No oils in the skin on my hands to work with tatting thread...

The jabot was published in Woman's Day Magazine in March 1954. A friend gave me all of her mother's crochet patterns when they cleared out her house and that was the big winner. This is my third one from the pattern.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes. Especially on bamboo needles. But the finished product is so nice. Edith M


crjc said:


> molz said:
> 
> 
> > It is suppose to be 80 degrees today in Columbus GA! YUCK! but, I have been working un a "pill-through" shawl for my daughter and I am commited to finish it soon!
> ...


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Working on a babybootie


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

i looked at my wool that is waiting to be knitted said how pretty and then put it away. have about 12 new skeins waiting besides the big plastic storage bins (4) of them waiting with wool in to be used then I drove my granddtr. to airport and on way home said I think I will stop at a.c.moore and see what they have, then I talked myself out of going there. went to return a ton of things at chicos and bought myself a beautiful gold and white sweater jacket which i originally returned and then found the sign that said 50 off so rebought the sweater. have been on this darn computer and will get some knitting in. oh i lied, i finished off the two ruffled scarfs i sewed the loose ends, its fine u do not see the start of new lace with the ruffles. gotta get to all the old wool and make squares to give to Michaels who sew them together and make afgans for the poor. so much wool, no time. oh well will get to it soon.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Where in NC are you? We're here in the Triangle. Weather has been nice, no? But we will get ours this weekend, I hear. But that makes it good knitting weather!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

shelindo said:


> I was thinking that yesterday.
> Jessica-Jean..if you are listening..we are thinking of you.
> 
> 
> ...


I, too, was wondering. She is so knowledgeable and helpful. Hope she is okay.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

On first of March (Ides of March) did volunteer library duty, and knitted a baby hat........


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

PiperMum said:


> Well it's up to a grand 30 degrees here in the Berkshires (Massachusetts). We're about to go to our accountant and get our taxes done. My yarn has been living in its Vera Bradley home the last few days while I made a prototype suit jacket for me to wear to my son's wedding in May. The prototype looks pretty good in muslin with writing all over it.
> 
> The other reason the yarn is sleeping today is that there's a matter of a promise made 10 years ago that was ALMOST kept. Hmm. Finishing a crocheted lace jabot started then for our Shakespeare & Company. After it's done, I have to go further with another one I made eons ago so I can wear it at the wedding. Another layer of froufrou to add on. And matching cuffs. Picking up where I left off, maybe I see why it didn't get finished: No oils in the skin on my hands to work with tatting thread...
> 
> The jabot was published in Woman's Day Magazine in March 1954. A friend gave me all of her mother's crochet patterns when they cleared out her house and that was the big winner. This is my third one from the pattern.


What a jabot I've never heard of it.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a cool kite! I am so trying to finish knitting these going on forever mittens....I promised I would make for a lady at my Mother-in-laws hairdressers. I am also knitting socks for the soldiers and a pair of fingerless mitts for a co-workers hubby who is trying to steel the ones I made her...and.......


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Frogged it a few rows (again) and cussed at it! LOL!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

jinx said:


> Funny you should ask. I spent a lot of time with my yarn this a.m. I started my roomba (robot vacuum cleaner) in my bedroom. I went to pick up my knitting, but stopped at the bathroom on the way there. The roomba beat me to the yarn. YES the yarn was entwined around and through, over and under the brushes and up and across the room. After untangling I had no time to knit. jinx


hahahaHAHAHAahahaha!!!

Robby, my roomba, almost beat me 2 the punch once. i yelped & i was sure he heard me cuz he stopped dead in his tracks right @that moment!!! then i realized y. he had hit the stopper (broom handle) i had put in the way so he couldnt get 2 my stuff lololol


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

mayane said:


> On first of March (Ides of March) did volunteer library duty, and knitted a baby hat........


I was recently in beautiful NZ for a holiday you have fantastic scenery and great wool shops. I bought so much wool about 60 balls that I had trouble closing my suitcase and my husbands they were both the very large size. My husband said we should have bought another suitcase just for wool, next time I will, can't help myself with wool.
I've been busy knitting beanies for charity and are going to make a scarf for daughter for winter when she decides the colour I'm sure I'll have something in one of my boxes.
Rhonda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rhonda-may said:


> mayane said:
> 
> 
> > On first of March (Ides of March) did volunteer library duty, and knitted a baby hat........
> ...


Curious to know where you were, because locally we are down to one- Spotlight. I have to travel several 10's of kilometres north or south to get to a privately owned [non]LYS...


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

It's 50 and cloudy here in upstate New York. Tonight high winds and rain??? Today I worked on the dog sweater for Daisy - Shitzu (hope that's correct spelling).


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Its snowing and cold here. We are suppose to have snow for the next 3 days. Early it was rain which turned to black ice. My
knitting is in the knitting stand next to my favorite chair. Once
supper is made and dishes done I will return to finish a chemo
hat ans possibly work awhile on an afghan for project linus.
This weekend will be for knitting. The school buses are in early.
The schools dismissed the country kids since some of them are
on buses for over an hour each way and the roads aren't good.


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

storms passed me but hit pretty cloce


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


It is so cute! x


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

tyratim said:


> In an effort to get ahead of things for the Spring Craft Show season (maybe I'm a little behind??) I have decided to take time during my lunch and make some flowers for hair clips. Here are some of my accomplishments for the day...


Very attractive flowers. I love your avatar


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

grandbabys sweater is so cute, you did a great job!!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

I was very good today and tidied away some of my stash. Now I have room for more!!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Rhonda-may said:


> mayane said:
> 
> 
> > On first of March (Ides of March) did volunteer library duty, and knitted a baby hat........
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Storms are back here again this evening, forecast is for heavy to severe storms for most of the night. Which means Mom won't sleep and won't allow me to either, hopefully she will rest and I can at least be on the needles. I have several projects that I need to get finished but soooooo want to start on the Alex KAL, :roll:


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's rainy with a cold wind so I finished a crocheted string bag and am starting another for my sister for Christmas


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Myfanwy, I live in Kaiwaka, which is 10 minutes north of the new Auckland boundary, ie north of Te Hana. My nearest Spotlight is in Whangarei which is 61 kms from me. I usually do this kind of shopping when we go grocery shopping, to either my parents in Mt Roskill or Whangarei. It's amazing on these trips how hard the credit card gets hit, and not just for my craft work...........


myfanwy said:


> Rhonda-may said:
> 
> 
> > mayane said:
> ...


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

It was a balmy 50 degrees here in Northern Ohio, but now we're in the path of that severe weather, sort of. I had a little time to work on a dishcloth for my neighbor, who just got past a long illness with hospital stay. Also helped some of the girls in my knitting class with skills and stuff. I'm @ work now, so not a bad day after all.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

I did some house work and finished a dishcloth and started another panel on my afghan.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

47 degrees here in my spot of Western N.Y. Went on a reconnaissance road trip to find Bath, NY high school, so we aren't wandering around like tourists come time for our grandson's swim meet. I knitted the whole way down and back....just about done with my shawl!!!( My DH drove!)


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

our weather was cloudy today and unseasonably warm. now its going down hill. wind and rain and cold.sorry i forgot to comment on the weather on my first message.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nice sunny day here although still wearing sweaters. Knitted front of a cardigan for my little grandaughter. Also cast on and knitted rib of 4 ply cream second sock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mayane said:


> Hi Myfanwy, I live in Kaiwaka, which is 10 minutes north of the new Auckland boundary, ie north of Te Hana. My nearest Spotlight is in Whangarei which is 61 kms from me. I usually do this kind of shopping when we go grocery shopping, to either my parents in Mt Roskill or Whangarei. It's amazing on these trips how hard the credit card gets hit, and not just for my craft work...........
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


sorry about the grumble, it's just that my normal method of transport is the public bus system, and that adds 1/2 an hour at least, usually more. Although I would have to acknowledge I am grateful to Winston Peters for my Gold Card- long may it last!! I am very close to Homai Interchange and can catch one of two bus routes, or walk for the train, so I really should not complain. The big issue is we got married recently [for the second time] and have taken a substantial cut in income- it is a bit illogical- but who can say with our Parliamentary system?!...
are you getting much of the wind? it sounds bad Taranaki way.


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Today I shopped for yarn for a class I hope to take next week.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Warm, humid and rainy here in eastern NC. I finished my first sock. Not perfect, but I'm happy!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Cindy M, That is darling you did a great job..


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a wonderful yarn day. last night I finished the sampler from The Sweater Workshop book and after coffee with friends (one of which gave me a small bag of her unwanted yarn--yum!) I went to the Library & picked up the books Wild Tea Cosies (fun!) and Morehouse Farm Merino Knits. THEN I went to the thriftstore and got three bags to store my yarn and projects in and picked up some darling baby weight yarn--I think enough for a baby sweater.
I went home and frogged the sampler (I don't plan on wasting any yarn on a sampler!) and wound the yarn into balls and put it in my new bags. I was going to take a picture of the sampler but I was so eager to get frogging I forgot. My sampler wasn't really like the one in the book. I used what I had so it came out a lot larger, but fun and I learned a lot.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

worked on using up my stash by working on Peaceful Shawl - i think its on kp, but found it on google too. this is my third project with this pattern. the weather in central indiana was cool and rainy with thunderstorms. thankfully, we did not get the tornadoes that were in southern indiana which caused lots of damage and four deaths. the wind is blowing like crazy now! possibly snow tomorrow.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Working on a dress for my GD, just seamed up shoulders w/the Kitchener stitch,looks nice and smooth. I'm designing it as I go along, now to making the sleeves.


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


What pattern is that? Is it knit top down in one piece?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been in the car since yesterday leaving florida and got in michigan today at 5:30pm and made wrist warmers and a dish cloth and started a second one. I'm all knitted out for the night lol


----------



## Marlinda36 (Feb 26, 2012)

I wore my first project around my neck today. Got a lot of compliments, I have a cast on of my next scarf with about 20 rows . I hope this one doesn't take me 1 yr. to finish. Ha,Ha


----------



## magthecat (Dec 21, 2011)

yarn stayed in my bag, it was busy busy in our surgery dept.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had Jessica Jean on my mind too this week...wonder why? In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful sky and lovely sweater too...


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


It looks great!!
I worked on the Bernat KAL.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Palenque1978-Sorry to hear of the fire damage to your home. I am fairly new to KF-just wanted to jump in there and say-what a poitive attitude you have-not quitting,just cleaning up and going on. Have a great weekend.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Drove to Salt Lake City from Payson,went on a yarn shop hop! Went to seven stores and only bought at four! Was great fun! Sunny but cold in the 30s.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

The weather here reached 50 and overcast. I worked on my top down sweater. It appears I will not get to wear it until next winter.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

A jabot is a piece of lace worn at the neck like a tie. Often it has two or 3 tiers of lace.



Rhonda-may said:


> PiperMum said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's up to a grand 30 degrees here in the Berkshires (Massachusetts). We're about to go to our accountant and get our taxes done. My yarn has been living in its Vera Bradley home the last few days while I made a prototype suit jacket for me to wear to my son's wedding in May. The prototype looks pretty good in muslin with writing all over it.
> ...


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I am working on the 3rd clue for the Bernat Mystery Afghan.


----------



## sjmcapps (Nov 11, 2011)

I worked on a new cowl and went to Knit In at my yarn shop The Tangled Web


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought more yarn! A local shop has a garage sale once a year. People bring in the yarn they want to get rid of, price it at 1/2 off or less, if it sells they get store credit for new yarn. Now I have to ask, is that your house in the picture??!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Lotty said:


> I am working on the 3rd clue for the Bernat Mystery Afghan.


what is a mystery afghan?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

maggieme said:


> I have had Jessica Jean on my mind too this week...wonder why? In my thoughts and prayers.


What is going on with Jessica Jean?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful sky. Great day here in So Calif. Had been down to freezing a few night ago, but clear and windy and warmer. There was a little bit of a "dirt" storm in town. 
K


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

oops. ps I knitted for two hours riding up and down the 101 Freeway, to the 134, to the 210 . . . life in Los Angeles these days. 
k


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well - I don't look at the thermometer anymore - changes too much - still cool but a nice day - not much snow.
Took my yarn to the knitting group today - had too many things to do, getting wool and patterns for the other ladies, 4 new members. Carried my yarn back home, Had a nap - 2 hours, and started my Alexandra shawl. Now I'm checking out the new forum for to-day


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

patti de carteret said:


> what type of yarn did you use for this adorable baby sweater?
> patti


Are you talking about mine? This was (Jo-Ann Fabric and Crafts) Sensations Rainbow Classics brushed bulky acrylic in Bright Baby Pastels shade. Was trying to take pics with a webcam so the quality's not that good. Here's a closeup of the colors. Loved this yarn! The self striping in this is awesome.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I have admired that yarn at JoAnn's may times. No little ones to knit for, so when I learn how, I must do some for charity. 
Such lovely soft colors. Geat Job!
Karen


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Elizabeth
There is a knit world in Dunedin, Wellington and Lower Hutt, I manage to visit all three. There was also a wool shop I dont know the name but it's about 800 metres walk from the cruise ship terminal in Taurang. I only bought wool that was from NZ they stocked other more common brands you can buy at spotlight. The Knit World store in Lower Hutt distributes email orders.
Hope this is some help.
Rhonda


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Snappy25 said: What pattern is that? Is it knit top down in one piece?

It's knit top down and the last thing is picking up stitches to do the hood. This is my own pattern. Not really written down. I'm starting to get more into designing but I don't do anything fancy.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I finished a washcloth, finished a scrubbie, started and almost finished with dishcloth. The washcloth is part of a group of washcloths that is going to a missionary in Africa for children there. It is through a friend's church. She has made more than I have but I am working on them. The dish/washcloths are my go to items for mindless knitting for groups or meetings since I don't have to think about them too much. Scrubbies are the same way since I have memorized the pattern.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

duckie43 said:


> storms passed me but hit pretty cloce


Me too. Spent some time with neighbors in their basement... It turned into a pajama party!


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Am patiently waiting for spring to arrive here in the Pacific NW! Running errands today, not enuf time for knitting, DARN. Just one row done on my afghan> Hopefully more "stitchin" time tomorrow.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm knitting the scarf for my swap, should finish tomorrow so I can get it off Monday. Had to frog a bit of it back because I wasn't paying attention (distracted by my cat playing with new toy)!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

ylostn said:


> There are two projects looking at me...finishing up a bunny rabbit and half way done with a sweater for ME! Waiting on a storm that is to hit around here in a few hours...in Illinois!


Hi, you say waiting for a storm to reach you.On ours news this morning a tornado hit some of your states yesterday it sounded quite horrific in places. My thoughts are with you all.Hope all our sister KPers are ok


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Very mild in the UK - not normal for March. After work I continued to knit dishcloths (I have learned so many new stitches and techniques that I was scared to try on 'real' projects - it's opened a whole new world for me) until it was time to go out...to help organise a friendship group (singles but not matchmaking) for us older people in the area. I wanted to join something like that and it didn't seem to exist so I was 'invited' to do something about it so I'm giving it a go. Wish me luck.


Good for you Lynda,as you get older friendship is very important hope it's a success.

18 months ago I started at our local charity shop 2 mornings a week,I have made so many good friends it is one of the best things I have done.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

bevqual said:


> I walked to work and worked on knitting a scarf as I walked.


Now there's dedication


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> It's beautiful here too... So Cal (NE of downtown Los Angeles); it's 71 degrees and the sky is blue. The evenings have been so nice with clear skies, that it's been fun watching the moon with Venus and Sirus near it. Such beauty!
> 
> I've not been knitting since the last day of January. I had a fire in my kitchen, which suffered most from smoke damage. I wasn't here when it happened, the electric stove (very old one) didn't go out when I turned it off. I've been cleaning and restoring ever since. There was much smoke damage, so the walls needed to be painted and everything re-carpeted. I get a new stove next week.
> 
> ...


IT sounds as if you are an expreienced sock knitter.Do you always use the same pattern or have you got lots of differant ones? I recently finnished toddler socks in oddments of dk,they turned out ok now i've started on the real thing,a pair for my son in dark yarn on 4 needles which I'm quite enjoying but oh the change to fine sock yarn from dk I'm wondering how long they are going to take. I need some reassuring they're going to be worth all the effort


----------



## MommyChalami (Feb 23, 2012)

I took my yarn to the hospital to keep my mind occupied while my DH had a procedure done. The procedure was a success and I got a lot done on what I call my busy work. It's a crochet afghan that doesn't require my mind to be there. Lol


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitter several rows on my baby afghan. Not as much time as normal as company was coming over for D & D. (Dinner and dominoes) :O)


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

carolky said:


> knits4charity said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's March 2nd now. I didn't look at the site yesterday....too busy. But both yesterday and today I worked on my 2nd sock....doing the heel flap now, will finish that up and get the heel turned today. I think the next pair I make I'm going to really try to learn doing two socks at the same time. We too have have unusual warm weather (72 deg yesterday). We live about 30 miles north of Branson, MO and it's all over the news that they were hit with a tornado and it went up hwy 76...the strip in town where all the theaters are located. This mornings news said one side of 76 is devasted...the other only slight damage or none at all. Those tornados are crazy.
> ...


Carol, it's been awhile since I made this hat, but I know it was in a book. I looked thru my stash of patterns and I found it. It is copyrighted though. But it is in the book "Knitting in the Round, Pages 138-139 and 151. Copyright 2004 Knitting in the Round.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I checked on the yarn, looked at it and put it back in the bag so I'd have it ready for the next outing. It's been windy here in Oracle which is 40 miles north of Tucson and they didn't have any wind!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

aaaa it was still snowing here at 7 last night, dug out my yarn and worked on a lapghan....the colors make me smile and I know someone will appreciate it down the road


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

juanitah03 said:


> The dish/washcloths are my go to items for mindless knitting for groups or meetings since I don't have to think about them too much. Scrubbies are the same way since I have memorized the pattern.


Is it that you don't have to think too much about the pattern or about the meetings? I do the same thing and I find I can listen better when I knit around a group! And they don't think I'm even listening. But, of course, I use patterns that are simple for that.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Granny Wrangler said:


> It's March 1st in NC. Beautiful 70's weather with a light wind. (This is not typical weather. )
> 
> Yarn club went outside. We made a kite. :-D


Well as we Tar Heels say- "wait 'til tomorrow".
Spring break is next week - so it will probably rain but thats OK- I can knit uninterupted.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

... Baby due in April. I will be knitting my favorite teddy bear baby blanket. I may make it in pinks (as in the pattern's pic) or my fav is in pistachio: check out the link: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/merino5-bear-baby-blankt.html
Thanks for posting the Teddy Bear Blanket Pattern...it is very cute and I will probably try it some day. Glad that the fire did not destroy more and you are safe.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very pretty hat on your ID logo. Great job you do. 
Karen


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

So pretty! Great Job. Julie


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

ylostn--that's truly adorable! I think I'll give it a try after I finish the baby afghan I've already started. Although it may be hard to knit with my fingers crossed!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> carolky said:
> 
> 
> > knits4charity said:
> ...


Is your book Knitting in the Round by EZ?


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Has the pattern for the hair clips been posted? They are so beautiful!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tyratim said:


> sidecargrammie said:
> 
> 
> > love the flowers for hair clips....How much yardage does each take???? each made with the many types of ruffling yarn....my granddaughters would love those....
> ...


BarCar,
Does this help you out with making the hair clips?


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

barcar said:


> knits4charity said:
> 
> 
> > carolky said:
> ...


Actually I don't have the book so don't know if it's by EZ. I have printed out copies of the pattern and across the bottom it says where the pattern is found in the book "Knitting in the Round". That's why I said it was in a book. As I said, it's been a long while since I made this hat, and now I'm thinking I got it off of a knitting website where they let you download a free pattern. I went through all the sites I have in my favorites, but couldn't find it by searching the hat name, which is, by the way, "Sweetheart Hat". Since I'm thinking if I did that, then it was free, and if I knew how to scan this and send it to you PM I could do that. I'll try to get my daughter over here to show me how to do that.
Rosie


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> barcar said:
> 
> 
> > knits4charity said:
> ...


Rosie,
When you said sweetheart hat, I found it!!! Hopefully, I was able to cut and paste. http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.htmlcode=FK00322&cat_id=367
Happy to hear that you weathered the storm. I'm originally from the Kansas City area.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I reknit the hood on my grandbaby's sweater for the third time. Adding hoods to sweaters is a new skill I'm learning. But it looks good now. Only needs the ends woven in and buttons sewn on.


Hi Cindy in Green Bay--love your little hooded baby sweater. Sometimes it takes doing it over a few times to get it right, sort of like knitting socks. You must have grand children? I like making sweaters for little folks but, alas, no grand kids so instead I've made fingerless gloves for cousins friends, anyone who might like wearing them.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

CUTE sweater Cindy M.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm working on a shawl for my friend. Only was able to get about 12" done so far today as I also did housework stuff.


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I spent the day reconstructing 4 rows of ripped out stitches and mending the holes made by my dog's teeth when she grabbed the Hobo bag I was working on and raced around the front yard trailing the yarn skein behind her.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ricottapie said:


> I spent the day reconstructing 4 rows of ripped out stitches and mending the holes made by my dog's teeth when she grabbed the Hobo bag I was working on and raced around the front yard trailing the yarn skein behind her.


i'm sorry! i'm laughing my wrinkled ol'fanny off w/that visual lolol


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

This story is true! The only thing I didn't mention was that the yarn was hand spun straight off a sheep. I only used it to make a bag because I cannot wear wool next to my skin, or angora either. I have a friend that spins yarn out of the hair she brushes from her Irish Setters. The sweaters she makes are beautiful with the addition of the bright copper dog hair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ricottapie said:


> This story is true! The only thing I didn't mention was that the yarn was hand spun straight off a sheep. I only used it to make a bag because I cannot wear wool next to my skin, or angora either. I have a friend that spins yarn out of the hair she brushes from her Irish Setters. The sweaters she makes are beautiful with the addition of the bright copper dog hair.


the addition of Irish Setter to the yarn, sounds lovely! Today I am venturing out by bus, but may be unable to get as far as the nearest LYS. Might be wise to take my last beanie with me [I am working on no6] to occupy some time in the inevitable wait.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> ricottapie said:
> 
> 
> > I spent the day reconstructing 4 rows of ripped out stitches and mending the holes made by my dog's teeth when she grabbed the Hobo bag I was working on and raced around the front yard trailing the yarn skein behind her.
> ...


LOL Pets do know how to get attention!


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I may have myself to blame for the hobo bag incident since I knit a simple one piece teddy bear , stuff them and they are my dogs' favorite toy. She probably didn't see the difference. Believe it or not, a knitted dog toy lasts a long long time. Store bought dog toys get chewed up quickly especially when we have three large dogs. But, the knitted bears are stretchy, can take a good game of tug of war and when they start to shred aprt, I just make another one. The dogs still love the ones shredded apart, and there are bear legs all over our yard.


----------



## Saoirse2012 (Mar 3, 2012)

"Sorted" the stash. Have to do it every time I get some new yarn. In the last month I've knitted three baby cardigans (two for my daughter's friend's baby), a jacket for my two year old grandson and a random coloured mohair waistcoat for myself. My daughter kindly remarked that it looked like a child had puked up a bag of skittles sweets. I think it's lovely. There is a well-known poem (but I can't think what it's called at the moment) about growing old and wearing red wellies and carrying a purple umbrella and banging railings. I am turning into THAT old dear.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Saoirse2012 said:


> "Sorted" the stash. Have to do it every time I get some new yarn. In the last month I've knitted three baby cardigans (two for my daughter's friend's baby), a jacket for my two year old grandson and a random coloured mohair waistcoat for myself. My daughter kindly remarked that it looked like a child had puked up a bag of skittles sweets. I think it's lovely. There is a well-known poem (but I can't think what it's called at the moment) about growing old and wearing red wellies and carrying a purple umbrella and banging railings. I am turning into THAT old dear.


Don't think that way, she doesn't realize all the work that went into making what she criticized! Consider the source unfortunately. You put a lot of blood, sweat, tears and love into that piece. I guess some people don't appreciate hand made things.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

It is blowing a gale here in New Zealand and winter has set in aafter an atrocious summer virtually non existent. I sat and finishedmy granddaughters vest ready for kindy


----------



## Saoirse2012 (Mar 3, 2012)

arleney1008 said:


> Saoirse2012 said:
> 
> 
> > "Sorted" the stash. Have to do it every time I get some new yarn. In the last month I've knitted three baby cardigans (two for my daughter's friend's baby), a jacket for my two year old grandson and a random coloured mohair waistcoat for myself. My daughter kindly remarked that it looked like a child had puked up a bag of skittles sweets. I think it's lovely. There is a well-known poem (but I can't think what it's called at the moment) about growing old and wearing red wellies and carrying a purple umbrella and banging railings. I am turning into THAT old dear.
> ...


Hi arleney
My girl was only taking the michael but the waistcoat is quite shocking (lol) and now I've found the poem.

Warning - When I Am an Old Woman I Shall Wear Purple
By Jenny Joseph

http://labyrinth_3.tripod.com/page59.html

Hope I've got the right link


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Saoirse2012 said:


> "Sorted" the stash. Have to do it every time I get some new yarn. In the last month I've knitted three baby cardigans (two for my daughter's friend's baby), a jacket for my two year old grandson and a random coloured mohair waistcoat for myself. My daughter kindly remarked that it looked like a child had puked up a bag of skittles sweets. I think it's lovely. There is a well-known poem (but I can't think what it's called at the moment) about growing old and wearing red wellies and carrying a purple umbrella and banging railings. I am turning into THAT old dear.


whats a wellie?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, since we don't have a dog now, I haven't experienced that. However, I think I'll knit a few toys for my son's 4 large dogs including two half grown puppies! What kind of a pattern did you use? However, our pure bred alley cat, Nani, settles herself on whatever I'm knitting as soon as I get up and leave the chair! I've knitted her a couple of pads but she really loves the new creations for some reason! :O)


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Saoirse2012 said:


> arleney1008 said:
> 
> 
> > Saoirse2012 said:
> ...


Hey, We are ones that march to the beat of a different drummer is all. We are creative and "in our right minds"...at least us lefties that is. LOL. I have made three hats called super long stocking caps. I am on the 4th one. The first three, I did two with the ribbing of the color Real Teal and the body of the cap in a variegated (by Red Heart)called Peruvian print. and the third I did the ribbing in Pink. My daughter's Godmother asked her if I knew how old she is because it looked childish. Well, I made one of the other ones for a very close friend of mine and she wears it all the time since she received it. I am making the one I am working on right now, the ribbing is in burgundy and the body of the cap is in a variegated (again Red Heart) called Rambling Rose, I am knitting it for myself. It looks really cool and the pattern it is creating has kind of a diagonal stripes to it. I will send a picture of it when I am finished with it.I am also trying to finish two one gigantic granny square afghan in earth tones and the second one is in blues. I loved the poem. Thanks for sharing it with me. Wishing you a great week! What does Michael mean?? As far as your sweater goes, as long as you like it, it shouldn't matter what other people think!

Many hugs to you!

Your little Knitting sister,

Arleney1008  :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## Saoirse2012 (Mar 3, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> Saoirse2012 said:
> 
> 
> > "Sorted" the stash. Have to do it every time I get some new yarn. In the last month I've knitted three baby cardigans (two for my daughter's friend's baby), a jacket for my two year old grandson and a random coloured mohair waistcoat for myself. My daughter kindly remarked that it looked like a child had puked up a bag of skittles sweets. I think it's lovely. There is a well-known poem (but I can't think what it's called at the moment) about growing old and wearing red wellies and carrying a purple umbrella and banging railings. I am turning into THAT old dear.
> ...


Hiya
A wellie is short for wellington boot

1. a leather boot with the front part of the top extending above the knee.
2. a rubber or water-repellent leather boot extending to the knee.

I think galoshes would be another word for them.

Of course, I completely misquoted the poem.
I should stop joking about getting old. It appears it has already arrived!
Nah! I'll keeping joking. lol


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Just walk 3kms on the treadmill and hung out the washing and it's only 6:15am on this lovely Tuesday morning the weather is going hot and very humid expecting rain this afternoon. Just about to get dressed and go to work hopefully I'll get some knitting done tonight just knitting beanies at the moment.
Have a lovely day everyone
Rhonda


----------



## Saoirse2012 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi again Arleney
"Taking the michael" is just another way of saying "taking the micky" or making fun of a person. 
Please make allowances for my English slang.  Proper Londoner, me.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Saoirse2012 said:


> Hi again Arleney
> "Taking the michael" is just another way of saying "taking the micky" or making fun of a person.
> Please make allowances for my English slang.  Proper Londoner, me.


That's okay, I like to learn the different slangs. I have a friend of mine is from the UK as well originally and I love learning the different slangs from her. We lovingly call her your Highness to her and courtsey to her. I am learning. It was just that particular slang that slipped passed me. Many hugs to you!
Your knitting sister from USA (Milwaukee, WI),
Arleney  :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Saoirse2012 said:


> arleney1008 said:
> 
> 
> > Saoirse2012 said:
> ...


This is great--although I have read this poem before, this is a very attractive printable piece. thanks. I'm actually in a different mode--in reverse. All these years I have struggled working and trying to live a life up to status quo of society but now I would like to relax, observe and do for others whom I have ignored in my frenzied business world. Become a kinder person and not have a need for material things--just my yarn and needles....oh and my collection of knitting books.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

does this mean if i dont go out & buy a pair of willies, wear purple or red i'll never get old??
oh oh i'm 1/3 the way there -- i wear red!! :shock:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> does this mean if i dont go out & buy a pair of willies, wear purple or red i'll never get old??
> oh oh i'm 1/3 the way there -- i wear red!! :shock:


That's a thought worth hanging on to. However, I don't fit into this group either so red and purple together are not my colors. Oh by the way "wellies are what Brits call garden boots". Haven't you read all those Agatha Christie mysteries where the heroine goes out into the yews or lea (pastures or meadows in the US) in search of evidence wearing her wellies?


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

So Cute


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

Last week I took my yarn and reorganized it. It was refreshing because now I know what I have and where it is! Next I need to organize it further so I have the small bits into a container so I know what I have to make hats, etc. for my charity work. It feels so good! Next to organize the pattern stash I have so I know where they are!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Arleney1008--- I am also a Lefty, my motto (etched on a plaque and hangs in my room) states..
If the LEFT side of the brain controls the Right side of the body,
Then only LEFT handed people are in their Right minds!!! 

As for my yarn today.. will hopefully reconnect with my needles this evening after dinner, was a day of Dr appointments for Mom. Now we are tired and just ready to relax.. but first will send my DS out to pick up something for dinner, this one is not doing duty in the kitchen tonight!


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I dug through my bins of yarn and found a huge bit of yellow just like the stuff I'm making the baby blanket out of. Worked on it a bit more and decided to make a basketweave blanket when I'm done with this one. I have about 35 rows to go and this one will be done. First larger project I've ever made.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Kissntell - Wellies are rubber boots to us. (Canadians and Americans).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Kissntell - Wellies are rubber boots to us. (Canadians and Americans).


and 'gumboots' to us in NZ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

yes - Heard that expresion when I was down there. Thanks for reminding me. Many fond memories. I must say I feel so bad about the earthquake and the demolition of the Anglican Church. It was so beautiful. Makes me cry to think of it.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I continued my sweater and put my daughters yarn and pattern to start her mittens.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Kissntell - Wellies are rubber boots to us. (Canadians and Americans).
> ...


good 2 kno...thx all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> yes - Heard that expresion when I was down there. Thanks for reminding me. Many fond memories. I must say I feel so bad about the earthquake and the demolition of the Anglican Church. It was so beautiful. Makes me cry to think of it.


odd thing is the Roman Catholic Cathedral, which is of Italianate design, although damaged may survive. I lived 16 years in Christchurch- biked all over- but I have not been back for a year- it is going to be quite a shock- I am told the central city really does not any longer exist. Fortunately so far all family living there have been safe- lost only things like the chimneys, a bit of glass and china. My daughter says everything now is either screwed down, tied down, or held with bluetac. My grandson who is two will not remember anything but earthquake. My grand-daughter is being encouraged to be scientific in response to the quakes. The number of after shocks is now far greater than 8000. Seems unbelievable...


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Kissntell - Wellies are rubber boots to us. (Canadians and Americans).
> ...


Gumboots in Australia


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Are they still having aftershocks? That is terrible. Such a beautiful old city. The architecture was wonderful. I only had a day there before my flight left for Auckland and then home. I have been from one end of NZ to the other (literally) and every corner I turned was (and still is) beautiful, people were wonderful. It is too bad that all can be changed in a heartbeat and so many peoples lives turned upside down and shattered. I'm sure that you all will come up right again. New Zealanders are a strong bunch. Keep safe.



myfanwy said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > yes - Heard that expresion when I was down there. Thanks for reminding me. Many fond memories. I must say I feel so bad about the earthquake and the demolition of the Anglican Church. It was so beautiful. Makes me cry to think of it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Are they still having aftershocks? That is terrible. Such a beautiful old city. The architecture was wonderful. I only had a day there before my flight left for Auckland and then home. I have been from one end of NZ to the other (literally) and every corner I turned was (and still is) beautiful, people were wonderful. It is too bad that all can be changed in a heartbeat and so many peoples lives turned upside down and shattered. I'm sure that you all will come up right again. New Zealanders are a strong bunch. Keep safe.
> 
> Yes, the aftershocks keep on coming. A couple of days recently they had three at Richter5, and then then three at Richter4. a short number of hours later. The tough don't register a Richter3 now, Those who don't love Canterbury, more than they fear earthquakes have already got out, if they have been able. It is over 10,000 homes unliveable, or severely damaged, which is a huge loss of equity. Our Earthquake Commission is relocating all it's staff down to Canterbury. I think this is why the church has said to demolish the Cathedral, down to about 2metres, is because it is so amazing that no body has actually died in it, although they were very worried about that possibility, at first.
> someone recently told me a small earthquake now is doing a lot of damage because of successive structural failure.
> ...


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

It's sure been pretty here in Northern VA, but I've been stuck in the house with pink eye for the last three days. I've gotten a lot of knitting done, though!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Myfanwy

Well lets hope things settle down and everything comes right again. I hope that all these people have some shelter or family to go to. I hope the government is helping out.
I have lots of pictures from N.Z. from Great Barrier Island to Stewart Island. Still on slides. Have sworn to transfer them to the computer but still haven't. Perhaps next winter.

Happy knitting with your projects. I'm working on the new Alexandra shawl. Almost half way there. Have a good week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Blue Butterfly- thank you for your kind words- I also hope our govt. is doing something, it all seems to be taking ages!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

About organizing a stash: I don't have impressive amounts of yarn, but the small balls were a problem till I started saving the clear plastic containers that washed salad greens come in. They are as transparent as air; very light in weight; the lid is easily removable; and they can be stacked. Now my stash of mini-skeins and balls for baby hats is all in one short stack of boxes, ready to be grabbed to take to a meeting or on a car ride.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

About organizing a stash: I don't have impressive amounts of yarn, but the small balls were a problem till I started saving the clear plastic containers that washed salad greens come in. They are as transparent as air; very light in weight; the lid is easily removable; and they can be stacked. Now my stash of mini-skeins and balls for baby hats is all in one short stack of boxes, ready to be grabbed to take to a meeting or on a car ride.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Brillant idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

Since it is in the thirties-good for MI-and sunny, I am going to the dog park. Last night my darling dog learned to chew through plastic tubs to get to my silk-merino Savoy I'm saving for an entrelac sweater. After I clean up, I'm going to the dog park. Will you forgive me for my thoughts of leaving the dog? Of course I won't, I love the guy, but why couldn't he use the acrylic to chew? Or is my dog a yarn snob?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hi from Lansing ... dog is gone now, but those DARN CATS think it's perfectly a-ok 2 somehow get 2 the yarn & use for bedding. how do they do that?? :?: :?: :lol:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

With left over yarn, I've been knitting kitty mats. Our cat, Nani, loves them and have given a couple to neighbors who are owned by cats. One owner complained <g> because her cats love them so much they don't lay on her lap much any more. I can't remember the name of the simple stitch but it is simply knitting all rows (stockinette stitch?). However, I still find her laying on any new project I leave laying around. :O)


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

With left over yarn, I've been knitting kitty mats. Our cat, Nani, loves them and have given a couple to neighbors who are owned by cats. One owner complained <g> because her cats love them so much they don't lay on her lap much any more. I can't remember the name of the simple stitch but it is simply knitting all rows (stockinette stitch?). However, I still find her laying on any new project I leave laying around. :O)


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OOOPPPS, didn't mean to repeat myself! :O)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> hi from Lansing ... dog is gone now, but those DARN CATS think it's perfectly a-ok 2 somehow get 2 the yarn & use for bedding. how do they do that?? :?: :?: :lol:


Do I ever know what you mean. I think the best way of dealing with it is to provide a warm comfy wool something or other for them to curl up in. I have an old Norwegian bed rug that I treasure but somehow she found it and her fur was already intertwined into the wool so I just left it in it's rather secluded spot and that is where she gets away to do her day napping and leaves my yarn alone.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhhh, but, she is a beautiful cat!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was the Myfanwy who contributes here the hostess of a boy from Indiana who visited Down Under in the 'seventies or 'eighties? My cousin's son went there on an exchange when he was in high school. Later his hostess, who preferred to be called Miff, visited in this country for a while not long after her exchange son came back home. I spoke with Miff for a few minutes one day, but never got more time with her. The name is so rare that just seeing it on this site awakened a lot of memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Was the Myfanwy who contributes here the hostess of a boy from Indiana who visited Down Under in the 'seventies or 'eighties? My cousin's son went there on an exchange when he was in high school. Later his hostess, who preferred to be called Miff, visited in this country for a while not long after her exchange son came back home. I spoke with Miff for a few minutes one day, but never got more time with her. The name is so rare that just seeing it on this site awakened a lot of memories.


Myfanwy is a user name chosen in great haste, but something I knew I would remember. It belongs more accurately to my Great Aunt Mwyffanwy, and my older daughter, both of whom have passed on. It is quite a common name in Wales- and no, different person because our Mwyffanwy was a child in those decades. It is always good to have the memory jogged, but sorry it was not me!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

To "Myfanwy": Thank you for this response and explanation. I am sorry that your great-aunt and your daughter have died. Yes, you will remember your user name, and when you use it, perhaps good memories will be recalled each time.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I love it that this posting goes on and on. We are always thinking about our yarn. 

Today I will be going to Joanne fabrics with my coupons and picking up a few of those clear plastic bins that have a lid with an carrying handle--just the right size to hold yarn for a sweater--15-17 skeins. I am retiring my baskets which are not covered and yarn can get dusty. These bins are great for getting organized by putting yarn, pattern, needles and anything relevant waiting to be finished or started and you can see what is in them. I don't see them on line but they have them in the stores.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> I love it that this posting goes on and on. We are always thinking about our yarn.
> 
> Today I will be going to Joanne fabrics with my coupons and picking up a few of those clear plastic bins that have a lid with an carrying handle--just the right size to hold yarn for a sweater--15-17 skeins. I am retiring my baskets which are not covered and yarn can get dusty. These bins are great for getting organized by putting yarn, pattern, needles and anything relevant waiting to be finished or started and you can see what is in them. I don't see them on line but they have them in the stores.


still love my wicker baskets. my handyman found 3 that r grapevine baskets & HUGE! each holds everything i need 4 a project & portable. i wouldnt want 2 live w/o them! (i kno, dust, but since i clean everything b4 giving i'm not really concerned re: that)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Today I ordered some American acrylic, and some cotton [for dishrags] from an Australian source, not sure that it was an economic transaction- our dollar has just gone down again, but they were happy to supply a small quantity! Finished the 6th beanie that I have been working on, next one is for the DH, in wool, and black so that will be for daylight hours. Wicker is not a good solution in our household, maybe when the puppy is older?!!

and a p.s. to jjane, yes I have many good memories of my daughter- you learn to let go the sad things, GA Mwyffanwy died long before I arrived- I always loved her name.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It is chilly and raining here in Frost Bite Falls today.
I decided I would spend the afternoon working on my Ashton Shawlette


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

And, I'm working on a pale pink baby afghan for a new mom at Luke Air Force Base. I love thinking of the wee little one snuggled in it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> It is chilly and raining here in Frost Bite Falls today.
> I decided I would spend the afternoon working on my Ashton Shawlette


I love the patience of your kitty--did you knit the sweater just for her/him or is not a real cat?


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been wondering about Northwoods Gal's cat, too. It looks real, but too good to be true, sitting that still that long. Unless Frostbite Falls is a real place, maybe the cat isn't real, either. Cute no matter what.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Today I started knitting a shrug pattern that I had purchased along with some hand-dyed mohair yarn in a fern pattern. after knitting the back piece the yarn began to form blotches of color, darn. I started a new topic on this hand-dyed yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Today I started knitting a shrug pattern that I had purchased along with some hand-dyed mohair yarn in a fern pattern. after knitting the back piece the yarn began to form blotches of color, darn. I started a new topic on this hand-dyed yarn.


Was the yarn intended to be variegated, or is it uneven dyeing?
I have found it quite difficult to guess exactly how painted yarns, for instance will knit up, on your particular WIP. And even a swatch will not be accurate, it is only when you are on your full size work that you can see accurately, what it is going to do.
But I think from what you say that it is a dyeing fault- can you return the yarn, which sounds expensive?
my forum topics come in very late, but I will be looking for your posting!...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Today I started knitting a shrug pattern that I had purchased along with some hand-dyed mohair yarn in a fern pattern. after knitting the back piece the yarn began to form blotches of color, darn. I started a new topic on this hand-dyed yarn.
> ...


No it wasn't expensive which should have been a tip off and secondly it came from one of those yarn shows where vendors sell, give you a card but they don't really have a brick and mortar store so you're on your own. I do remember the young woman had a small really cute baby and her mother modeled the shrug. She had tons of yarns all in this variegated mohair. Guess I was paying more attention to the baby (I don't have any grandchildren) than what she was saying about the yarn. It was only $35 for a huge hank that was enough for the entire shrug.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

my yarn came 2dy & i am so very pleased! i got it from Drops ... mohair/wool blend. so now this wknd i will b busy again! @least the weather will let me b outdoors for a change. upper 70s!!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Rainy and in the upper 60s low 70s. Working on a blanket to go with the cardigan I finished and posted a pic of today.


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

We are on our way to Florida so I tried to learn fair isle knitting while riding. I am trying a snowflake pattern. I did ok with he knit...but the purl was hard and trying to carry my yarn across. I used the yarn in each hand method. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


 fyi for those interested, I discovered something new. The yarn wasn't the problem it was the pattern. Because of increases and decreases to form a shape it threw the color pattern off and caused what is called pooling--learned something new again. this site has been wonderful in solving many problems--thanks KP!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mpettitt said:


> We are on our way to Florida so I tried to learn fair isle knitting while riding. I am trying a snowflake pattern. I did ok with he knit...but the purl was hard and trying to carry my yarn across. I used the yarn in each hand method. Will try again tomorrow.


this is why in all my years I have only knit a few projects in fair isle, multiple colors. so through our local guild I have signed up for a class with Beth Brown-Reinsel to make Latvian fingerless mitts and learn another technique. she is both published and an accomplished designer who has designed for Interweave and others. good luck, riding a long distance is an opportunity for better concentration--if you're not driving of course.


----------

